# Been a little while...



## 303Mark (May 19, 2008)

since I posted on here. I FINALLY got my Springfield Loaded 1911. I love it! It came with a set of Hogue grips which feel great, but I didn't like the way they looked. I tried shooting it with the cross cannon grips, which I really like the way they look, but I shot better with the Hogues. I was at my loack shop and they had just taken in a stainless MILSPEC in on trade that had a set finger grooves that fit under the original cross cannon grips. I asked about their avaiability and was told they had originally had two sets, but were out. I asked if they would sell me the one on the MILSPEC and they agreed. I got them for two bucks! They are made by Pearce and are great! Here's a pic.


----------



## Fredericianer (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow nice pistol! I wouldn't mind getting hold of one those myself.

Have you taken it to the range yet?

Regards
Jeff


----------



## Blanco720 (Dec 22, 2008)

Shes a beaut. give us more pics and a range report pronto!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice lookin' gun! :smt023


----------



## 303Mark (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words. I've put about 300rds through it. Seems to really like 230gr FMJs over 5.4gr of W231. I've been working on a load with some Hornady swaged 230 RNs that I bought by mistake. Both 4.8gr and 5.0gr of W231 seem to shoot pretty well. I have been running a 100 rds through it and then switching to my S&W 22a or Tokarev to extend the range session.


----------

